# Apps or computer for our diesels



## Mrjeff (May 15, 2019)

Hello folks. 
So I have a 2017 six speed manual transmission diesel.
I really do love this car the way it handles and drives. I do tend to drive the car a little hard only to keep the RPMs up and heat up the exhaust kind of fast
Car has close to 84,000 miles on it, I bought it used with about 70 on it. The previous owner did 90% highway driving
I’ve had it about a year and a half. And most of my driving are short trips in town with once in a while getting on the highway
In the last few months it’s been quickly having to go into regen. Much more frequently than it did the first year or so I had to car.
So I’m looking possibly as a last option before I sell this car, which I don’t want to do into some sort of app or computer chip...program.....?So that I could manually run regen and to be more informed with what’s going on with the car. 
I’m just getting frustrated with it. If I’m needing to be somewhere and then the regen come on and then I’ll have to drive to not shut it off until it goes through the process.
And one last thing, I’m not very computer savvy or techie So I’m looking for something that’s kind of simple And for simple people?
TIA Jeff


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

You can buy a scangauge 2 to monitor soot level in dpf and see regen status.

Where do you live? If you are in California you might be able to find R99 near you. Renewable diesel (R99) burns much cleaner with less soot for around town driving

I found one place that sells R99 here in Portland Oregon. I had to get set up with a commercial account to use cardlock at Carson Oil.

Jeff


----------



## Mrjeff (May 15, 2019)

I am in Pennsylvania


----------



## Mrjeff (May 15, 2019)

oregon_rider said:


> You can buy a scangauge 2 to monitor soot level in dpf and see regen status.
> 
> Where do you live? If you are in California you might be able to find R99 near you. Renewable diesel (R99) burns much cleaner with less soot for around town driving
> 
> ...


I am in Pennsylvania 
Will the scan gauge 2 allow you to run regen on the car like the dealers do, when the car is parked?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

OBDLINK MX+ and Gretio is honestly as simple and least expensive as it can get...


----------

